# Alexa gone wild :D



## FightingWithShadows (Apr 12, 2017)

I think Alexa didn't quite understand what the boy wanted...  Personally, I never had any problem with my Alexa.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5p0gqCIEa8


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

L O L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

gotta say . . . . it did kinda sound like the kid said 'dildo'.


----------

